# Am I an un-sociable camper?



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

During my week away I spent one night on a campsite - usually I wildcamp.

I was the only van on the touring site for the afternoon then early evening another MH arrived and set up right next to me.

I was a bit surprised because if I'd been the 2nd one to arrive I'd have parked in the opposite corner.

Am I just being un-sociable? What would you do? 


(We couldn't even have a chat as they didn't speak a word of English - I discovered this when they came to stroke my dogs and I said hello :? )


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: funnily enough i would have done the same as you, d, then thought about it and probably moved over next to them, hm there again maybe not, nope, can't make my mind up (par for the course-i look round the site, and say *but i want to go there whinge whine, lol)))) sorry d its late and i gotta go, off trucking tomorrow, (not wanting to hurt there feelings, but would have checked out if there was a jenny about, lol


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

I've a sexist theory.... 

If a man is in charge - they'll be anywhere but immediately next door - we always leave an empty space if we can


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

the more space the better for me 
If that make me anti social so be it .
I must stop playing that sex pistols CD when Im driving.

see you on the road 
twodogs


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*What I do*

Given the site was empty, I think I would have parked close to you, but perhaps a few pitches away. This way you achieve a happy medium. Not to close and not to far.
I've also had the same situation where their have been lots of free spaces and vans have pitched up very close. I don't mind if I'm wild camping, security in numbers and all that, but on a site is different.

Happy Camping

Stewart


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Same here. i would park in the opposite end and resent someone parking right up close to me unnecessarily. I get peed off on the beach when this happens too. Miles of sand and they plop right down beside you. Of course, I can understand topless women's needs and understand the desire that I create and in those circumstances, I would make an exception. However, when I do make this exception the missues grabs our stuff and my ear and marches me a few hundred yards further up.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

On an empty site would would allow a few pitches gap (personal space) but its surprising how many people want to park close up. You see it on enormous fields (temp Hol Sites) big enough to hold a rock festival, you park up and bingo, within minutes you have a neighbour.

It also happens in supermarket car parks, why I dont know


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Supermarket Carparks*

Hi,
Let me explain why I park next to motorhomes in the supermarket carparks. It firstly prevents cars trying to squeeze in next to you and the possible damage that can cause. I have also met quite a few people this way, who have waited in their van for our return. On some occasions, they have been local people out shopping and they have passed on valuable motorhome info about the area. So my advise would be, if you see a motorhome in the a supermarket park next to them. It can lead to some very interesting chats and you can gain some very good local information. On the same vain, if your at your local supermarket and a van parks next to you hang around and say hi and offer some local very valuable info.

Happy Camping!

Stewart :lol:


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

It's known as the herd instinct  

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Moooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

Staying on showgrounds with other dog owners it is virtually impossible not to end up jammed in between two caravans (plus awnings, dog runs, gazebo's etc etc 8O ) as there are so many there for the event, unless you are there for the first day of the show and get there early to bag some privacy. Even then you get neighbours pretty quickly :evil: 
However, they seem to fall into two categories. Those who glare at you for simply falling into their line of sight and continue to stare as you fight with a canopy that won't wind out, shout at the dog whining to come out for a tiddle and bash windbreaks into an iron ground, or the others who greet you warmly, offer to help you set up as you are on your own and make you a cup of tea. I have even had the dog walked for me but that was unusual (and I did know them). The trouble is you don't know who you are going to end up next to.
When you travel alone and you are there for a short time it is sometimes comforting to find someone nearby who will lend a hand if you are struggling. Mind you, when their six year old brat has finished kicking his football into the side of your van, they have finished their (smelly) barbeque and the impromptu party that went on until 1am (to which you were not invited) your warm neighbourly feelings chill a bit and it is easy to yearn for solitude .....

Gill


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

Denise no way are you unsociable, you have been subjected to "caravan clubitis". The people who pitch so close that you can share breakfast with them are probably club members  who are used to parking close together in case the Bogey Man comes to them in the middle of the night.
You spot them as soon as you come onto an almost empty site resembling a wagon train under attack from the Native Americans.

If other space is available why pitch up so close you can hear your neighbour break wind, if you hear it you will smell it.  We mostly go in m/homes to get away from the pressures of life you cannot do that if someone is sleeping a matter of feet away.

If space exists usually we park at least two pitches away from a neighbour. New vans usually then get the message and give you space.


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

I would have parked a couple of pitches away so not to be classed as 'snobbish' but near enough to say 'hello'. :wink: 

Always try to pitch in this manner whether site is busy or solitary camper there. Part of the reason I don't use electric hookups in the summer months. Have you noticed how the motorhomes/caravans using electric hookups have to pitch in regimental lines within a few steps of each other.


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

> Have you noticed how the motorhomes/caravans using electric hookups have to pitch in regimental lines within a few steps of each other.


Uuuuuuuuuurgh!!!!!! Sounds like a nightmare!

Glad I'm not the only one who likes a bit of space 8) 
I know I'm a bit of a hermit anyway (that's why I usually wildcamp) but I can't understand anyone wanting to be so close up to strangers!


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

I have 2 criteria when parking up.

1) what is the best location/position for me to park (Slope, amenities, shelter etc.).
2) how close does that put me to another van.

If a site is not busy, then I won't normally park within 3 pitches of another van, but No1 is my main yardstick for deciding where I park up.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

My main criteria when choosing a pitch is "is it level enough for the fridge to work?"
Following that I try not to get too far away from or too close to any other units. (Don't want to show any favouritism)
Most times I just go where I'm told - saves having to make any decisions.


----------



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

This has happened to us quite a few times, and personally, sometimes, we find it can be fustrating. It's nice to have room to spread out and lay all your table out etc, and to have some peace. With masses of room, why cramp on top of each other...just my views.

Different story if in dodgy or busy area though, would definately stick together. We have parked in alot of wild camping spots completely on our own, only to wake up with about 10 other motorhomes nearby! lol... we all follow each other dont we, we have done exactly the same on occasions when we see other motorhomes.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

I go away for some peace and solitude, the idea of someone parking right next to me gives me the shivers :? 

I've no complaints when space is limited, but then who has.

Most other posts have backed up their decision with an example :wink: 

We were recently parked in an empty field, had the place to ourselves on the Friday night, then Saturday afternoon a tugger arrived, after churning up the field he parked, got out wandered round, got back in, went for another spin (Goes on.........) finally parked and started to setup other side of field (Looked like it was his first time out with a caravan) - great peace at last, wrong, an hour later he packed up (We thought he was off) then to our astonishment he drove straight at our van turning at the last minute, missing us by inches and pushed the caravan back towards us, then clowned around setting up base camp for two hours


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I must confess to finding this topic a bit bewildering.

I have seen topics complaining that other mh drivers fail to wave at them and I've seen topics complaining that although other drivers do wave to them they fail to speak when they are stopped and nearby.

Now a topic devoted to complaining that people have others park next to them when there is plenty of room elsewhere.

Just can't suit everyone can you. Just shows the diverse nature of mh owners. I always thought that being gregarious was a key requisite of campers of all types.

Personally I don't mind whether people park next to us or park far away as I think it is a good indication of their nature.


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

That was quick for a Tugger only two hours!
My gabber has been flabbered


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Just shows the diverse nature of mh owners. I always thought that being gregarious was a key requisite of campers of all types.


Not at all - I'm not the slightest gregarious.

I'm a friendly person, and would happily talk to other campers, but that doesn't mean I want to be cramped together with them - especially when there's plenty of space. I like my privacy.

In the busy season I wouldn't dream of staying on a site simply _because_ of the amount of people who will be there. Much prefer to wildcamp.

After 23 years of bringing up kids, with a house full of their friends most of the time, and having to live in terraced and semi-det houses surrounded by other people and noisy kids on both sides, I now relish peace and quiet and solitude.

I meet up with friends every 6-7 weeks for a long weekend, all of us in vans or tents, and that's fine, but even with them I start getting fidgety after 3-4 days and go off for a drive on my own!

And I still don't get why anyone would park right next to a stranger in an otherwise empty field. :dontknow:


----------



## 91568 (May 1, 2005)

Last weekend we were on the fabulous seafront site at Ullapool. The pitches are unmarked and unnumbered and prescribed only by the unusually close proximity of the hook-up points. Initially we felt a little like intruders when we snuck into a smallish gap between 2 big motorhomes, but that's how things are on that site and everyone seems to accept it.

On Sunday night we were on the fabulously well appointed Caravan Club, (non-members welcome), site at Edinburgh and were most surprised when a German couple parked up on "our" more than adequately large and numbered plot.

Although it at first appeared that they might not have had with them enough cable to reach from any neighbouring plot to the hook-up point, something a little primitive started to overwhelm me and rather than resolve the situation myself I went and found the warden and he moved them. I felt slightly bad about this, but not as bad as I would have done had I tried to tolerate the invasion of "our" paid-for space.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I think when you have paid for a space you have a right to be more possessive. As a user of aires one gets used to parking in such a way as to make the available space usable by as many fellow camping caristes as possible.

Very often it is almost possible to offer your neighbour a cup of coffee and pass it across window to window.
I now know why Continental vans are equipped with net curtains all round.


----------



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

I once knew a site like that in Cornwall, we were packed so close together we were able to pass in a loo roll when they ran out(take that whatevere way you want - they did).
More frightening was somebody trying to cahnge over a small "camping gaz" and losing more gas than he needed to. Thankfully though it was tea-time we were having salad that night.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Wow, so much to learn and so little time........ :lol: 
Not got my 'van yet but have already made a note to "wave" but not necessarily expect my bigger better coach builds/A Class cousins to return the wave. i.e know your place.
Don't park too close -unless you have no choice
No f*rting, burping, dog howling, kids screaming, camping gas exhaling, very loud music, genny wailing, tugging, mud churning or smelly barbques.

Don't think I would be guilty of any of those misdemeanours - but its as well to be warned. 

Off to practice my wave now :wink: 

Maura


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

8) 8) Maura 

But above all don't forget to have fun and ROCK!

8O 8O 8O 8O  

David :headbang:


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Oh haven't had Rock for years - last one had H A S T I N G S written all the way through and cracked several of my fillings  


But if FUN is allowed then I'm on my way...


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

> No f*rting, burping, dog howling, kids screaming, camping gas exhaling, very loud music, genny wailing, tugging, mud churning or smelly barbques.


Very well put, Maura - covers most things that get on my nerves!

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I'm not gregarious although I do eat meat. I like space and lots of it. I don't want to hear, or other people hear my radio, discussions (arguements is perhaps a better word), or know when I or them go to the loo. I do like chatting to people on neutral ground and would never go into someones space without them actually asking me on.

I don't like people who stare at you as you walk past, particularly if you are carrying the bottom half of a porta pottie and when smiled at they pretend they were not looking at you.

I don't like dog owners who let there dogs greet me by smelling my crotch or bum which ever their nose gets to first. I don't go up and smell their dogs bum so I expect to be treated with the same respect.

I don't like people that spend an hour preparing the breakfast table, with plates and oodles of healthy nourishing food and then the whole family drink a small glass of pure fruit juice, (the kids normally half a glass) and then clean everything away.

I don't like people in front of me who buy the last baguette.

But I do like everyone else.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Pusser - What is this fetish that you have with "toilets"?



> or know when I or them go to the loo





> particularly if you are carrying the bottom half of a porta pottie


I think that you're becoming uhealthily obsessed with this, and should seek psychiatric advice immediately.

It's become so serious that I've even started to think of you when I use the loo in the 'van!

This has got to stop. :wink:

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I don't know what the matter with me is. I have tried to find another subject in loo of toilets but so far I am septical that I can find one. My friend only goes to the loo once approx every 3 months. Believe me its true and not rare and many cases actually go on longer than this. Apparently due to the body being ultra efficient at breaking down goodies.

Oh.. How I envy her. I could on holiday without any port pottie come back home and have yet another holiday and still have time in hand.

I do understand, however, that when she finally goes, most of her family move out the house for a couple of days. She threatened on a day out in our motorhome to use this day for her abluting. What a test for Thetford that would be.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Oh, my God! What have I started???  

I'm so sorry, fellow MHF-ers, I'm so, so sorry...!  

And Pusser - you're a very naughty man!!!  

Barry


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

There's more - there's more.. 8O


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Well at least anyone parking too close to you Pusser would soon retreat into the furthest corner - which is where we came in I think......... :?


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: ah! you have been busy while i've been away!  :roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Denise said:


> I was the only van on the touring site for the afternoon then early evening another MH arrived and set up right next to me.


Hi Denise

This happened to us too last week,  we had motored off site for the afternoon and left a number plate sign saying we were on the pitch, when we returned someone had set up right next to us even though there were loads of free spaces all over the site. So now instead of our quite corner on our own we had neighbour. I felt like making a big thing of pulling out the sign and moving to one of the many wide open spaces, but as we were off in the morning, we stayed put. Luckily they turned out to be no problem, but I still don't understand the reasoning behind this herd instinct.

If we had been on site when they were selecting a pitch I may have done my noisy neighbour impression or got the dog to bark a few times ( she will do it on command) to put them off. I suppose a sign round the dogs neck saying "This dog has fleas" may work or if you are a family, a few strategic blobs of lipstick on the kids faces may put off potential close campers.

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I would walk over to them and ask if they could give me a hand freeing the drain cock on my marine toilet. I would tell them it was stuck and something has to be done as it is starting to stink badly. It is of course possible, I could end up with the whole site to myself. 8O


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Following on from my previous piece about folks setting up too close I really should say that when we are parked up next to someone on a site we usually do try to enter a conversation and establish a "rapport". It is far better to have a new friend next door than a stranger!

We have secretly indulged many times in the "find the link" game with new neighbours on distant camp sites. It is quite amazing how often these new folks we have just met live just up the road from us or know a mutual motorhoming friend etc. etc.

Mike

P.S. Not really strange then that last week we met someone who knew or at least had had a whiff of someone called Pusser. It really is a small world.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

We're they in A&E?


----------

